# Is Running better for loosing weight?



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi, just wondered if anyone can help me out here.

I am currently training to loose weight. I am doing ok at the moment in the gym by doing cardio for at least 40mins each day on the x trainer or bike. loosing about 3lbs a week.....

Yesterday i didnt go to the gym, I went for a run over the forest, up hills down hills for 20minutes. it killed and i sweat bucket loads... Legs are aching a bit today for it...

So my question is - Is running like this better than doing an hour in the gym? - Is 20minutes enough or should i do 40mins running outdoors if i choose to do this as a cardio workout?

Cheers

Gary


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

you will burn the same calories ----walking as running-obviously less cardiovascular fitness effect-but also less wear /stress on joints,also you can do all year anywhere,up the miles when trimming fat,reduce when bulking up-its that easy,ipod or similar and out you go-last medical doc. commented on good blood pressure result--due to long regular fast walks-


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

As long as your driven to do it, do it however you can! If the green forest and squirrels jumping in the trees make you want to run then go for it. I would if i can. Unfortunately, i'm surrounded by pavement which is tough of my joints so i use a treadmill.

Also, i'm a big fan of HIT training. Look it up, intense, short and sweaty. Just how cardio should be..


----------



## MarkL (Nov 22, 2007)

running will just burn the calories from food, and if you run alot you could become catabolic.

to really hit your fat storage i would suggest a combination of sprints and long slow walks inclined.

Sparring or kicking the **** out of a bag is a good cardio fat burner as well.


----------



## ianp (Aug 13, 2007)

i read that you actually burn a lot more calories running that walking (same distance) it made good sense too

cant remember where but do a search and the answer is good reading


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

You don't wanna be losing much more than 3lbs per week, just be careful, you don't wanna lose any mass you might have with over doing it.


----------



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

Wicked, Cheers for all the comments. You all know what i am going to be doing tommorow!


----------



## MarkL (Nov 22, 2007)

Five-O said:


> You don't wanna be losing much more than 3lbs per week, just be careful, you don't wanna lose any mass you might have with over doing it.


As fiveo said basically the quicker you loose weight the quicker you put it back on.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

running energy will be from food -walking from fat storage,after 20mins or so -about 100kcal per mile or 400 per hour.

do strength training-walk and stretch-perfect imo anyway


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

running will expend more calories than walking but you will be burning calories from Carbs ingested mostly where as a brisk walk of say 3.0 - 3.5mph will butn calories mainly from fat stores.

when i diet i only use walking as my cardio and this helps me get down to sub 5% BF


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Running burns energy from food???? Where do you think our energy comes from?

Let's say walking increases your HR to 120 at that intensity a certain percentage of energy comes from fat and a small amount from carbs.

a lot of people fall into the trap of thinking cadio like running reduces the amount of fat burned and uses carbs INSTEAD. however, as cardio intensity increases fat burning will reach a maximal rate (as fat can only burn with O2), additional energy needs will be met from carbs (which can burn without O2). So, running will burn a smaller PERCENTAGE fat but greater overall. also, the higher HR is raised then the longer BMR will be elevated.

however, this is no good if carbs are really low like pre contest. Walking is preferred for pre contest as carbs are low and therefore catabolism might take place.

so, you want to get lean and a bit fitter then keep your running up.

If you want to step onstage at 4% bf then a completely different approach is needed as PScarb has mentioned.

Please don't listen to the scaremongering that goes around about running. There's no rule to say that you can't be 240lb lean and can run for half an hour.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

when we say walking do you mean powerwalking/nearly a light jog speed? what kind of mph? ;D


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as i have written in my last post 3 - 3.5mph is a good start...


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I do low intensity cardio to burn fat and always keep under 120bmp, that works for me.

If I run my heart rate goes up to 170+ A brisk walk should take it to 110-120bmp


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

however -therefore zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

when i ran for cardio i found that my muscles started to look stringy so now i use use brisk walking and medium intensity on cross trainer and bike


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

For me low intensity on treadmill and cross trainer works best for fat burning. I would suggest 2 miles treadmill and 4 miles cross trainer at low to medium intensity and see how you get on.


----------

